# Mystacidium brayboniae



## tomkalina (Jun 3, 2018)

One of our favorite non-slipper species, originating in the Soutpansberg Mountain region of South Africa. Buds are just beginning to open. Really a tiny plant for the number of flowers.


----------



## abax (Jun 3, 2018)

What a lovely mini plant. It almost looks like tiny tulips upside down...such
a cutie.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 5, 2018)

I killed a nice one of those!  thanks for sharing.


----------



## tomkalina (Jun 22, 2018)

Here's an updated photo with all the flowers open taken by my friend Nanette. The leaf span on this single growth beauty is only 4" (10cm) and it's taken a month for the inflorescences to mature. One of our favorites because of it's floriferousness and evening fragrance. Hope I can keep it alive!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 23, 2018)

great display for such a small plant


----------

